# Tecumseh TVS115 Pull Start Won't Catch



## smata67 (Nov 29, 2005)

This is a followup from previous post. The gas coming out of the muffler is probably solved, the float WAS filled with gas--will replace. The oil is also gassed, that too, on the schedule for replacement. 

I keep having problems getting the pull start to catch and turn the engine, though. The starter is assembled properly, the two pawls pop out if I hold the retainer stationary and pull the rope while out of the engine. The tabs on the retainer are properly placed (inside of the pawls towards the center pin), so the pawls come out when retainer is rotated. The problem is that when I place it into the starter cup which has indentations to catch the pawls and spin the engine, the pawls don't come out when I pull. It is as if there should be something there to hold the retainer stationary while the rope is pulled so the pawls can pop out and grab the starter cup. I posted a picture of this here:

http://img436.imageshack.us/img436/2813/tecumsehstarter7lz.jpg

What am I missing? I had the topside of the pin flush with the housing previously, lowered it about 1/8" and even more, still no results. And now I have split the retaining pin after having the bright idea to drive the pin down while installed. It split while banging into the starter cup retaining nut.

As a last resort, would places like Home Depot have starter assemblies and replacement pins?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

don't think home depot would, but worth a try anyway, so all parts were there? did you try rebuilding it again maybe? just to go back over it? if you can't find one at a home improvement center. and small engine shop can get one if you need one, may have a used one.... this engine was a curb side pickup? probablly one of the reason why it was chucked.


----------



## smata67 (Nov 29, 2005)

*TVS115 Follow Up*

I could never get the tabs to properly pop out and engage the engine, so I went ahead and bought a new pull start assembly for $30 and new float, which was bad also. Appears to be running fine now. I only ran it for a short bit, it chugged some as it burned off the oil and gas that got into it, but looks like it will be a welcome addition to the family. The needle looked fine, I sprayed up and into the carb area and made sure the screw the holds the bowl (I believe doubles as a gas suction?) was clear. I got new plugs on it and cleaned the air cleaner. I am going to change the oil, as the level was high, perhaps gas got into it. Is there anything I should do to this baby before giving it hard duty? Are there any adjustments to be concerned with? It started on the first yank and runs suprisingly quiet, and someone was throwing this girl in the garbage!

Here is a pic:

http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10102738rj.jpg


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Good!, use straight hd-30 if you want above 40 degrees, I like it to be atleast 50 degrees, being that its a straight weight, and a multi viscosity such as 5w-30 below 40.


----------

